# top secret project/idea. well not anymore.



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i know many of you probably have had this idea(if u play tau) and im proud to share it with you. i want to make one of the new xv9 suits a shas'o through a rules and perhaps a model conversion. ive already bought it and its coming soon. i will post more later. please post ideas to help or comment your opinion. U CHOOSE :victory: 

if u want to avoid pointless posting go to page ten


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

/sadface

XV9 will be the reason I quit playing Tau if more people buy that horrid thing.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

why do u despise it. all tau deserve an equal chance


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

It takes the manga theme to an extreme, tearing down the fundament GW laid down to put a unique touch on their look & feel. I loathe much of Forge World's suit alternatives and hope they will never be mainstream and made by GW themselves. I do however love Forge World's Tau aircraft, so I have mixed emotions about their designers. And I'm stoked about the Barracuda most likely making it into citadel plastic.

Sorry for being negative, I should probably keep these kinds of things to myself, although I find it hard because I love Tau and would hate to see it destroyed by a slow degeneration into gundam territory.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i understand


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

ive decided to make the base amount of points a flat 100.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ok so the points are going to b a 100 what rules would it have and how would you intend to convert it i think its a pretty good idea but it depends on how much the acual points of the normal sha'so's points


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

sup sam this is aaron i got an acunt


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

hi
lollollollollollol


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

for that conversion it should be more than 100 couse tau are cheap
\


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

a base shas'o is 75 points without wargear but with some increased stats and some mandatory diff. wargear than normal that come in an xv9 the base points are at around 100


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

*hi*

[what croching boy


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

*hi*

how are you whats croching boy


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

cheef 3 tau should cost more


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

stop posting random s*** on my thread or i will have u banned


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ok that sounds like a good start still how do you intend to convert the actual modlels? how would you improve the rules better invol another wound?


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

where did sam go


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

hi sam whats croching


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

why are you two arguing in the posts youre like 15 feet away from each other


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

soryzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i would take the best rules of both models and combine with apropriate point cost. modeling wise im not sure of yet


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

*lol*

i do not know you tell me


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hmm well you could get ride of the little lense things on its knees other than that i'd have to take a better look at the model


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

*why*

why dont you use him as a regular chrysis suit hq with duel twin linked burst cannons


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

i dont think they can do that normaly can they?


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

*why*

doesnt that sound fair


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

there are no lenses on the knees but my idea of modeling was changing weapon loadout and mostly rule converting


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

they can have twin linked burst but doesnt help against meq


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

*why*

no but if cheef 3 says any chysis suit can be an shaso hq why cant the hazzard suit


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ya look at the modle again those things on the knees that look like lenses or stableisers i personaly dont like them


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i do though , and aaron edit my name from your posts i dont want people to know who i am


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

any way what does meq mean?


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

so with old bits and clippers you can switch out one of the burst cannons with twin linked fusion blasters


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

it means marines


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

i was thinking plasma, and scubaman meq is marine equivelent


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thats what i thought but it makes no sense how does meq stand for marines?


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

o k i posted that before you replied


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

scroll over it


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

did but that isn't always right


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

i just edited it


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

ill upload some pics of it.


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

what are you two talking about know


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

k hey any luck on finding the charger?


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

how do you do that


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

arron try to keep up with the conversasion


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

i have a small attention spand remember thats why you called me spilt milk


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

sam post the walt disny monster story


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

no thats our story and it doesn't make sense if you dont know the people in it


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

dude when my venerable dred coms in its gona own youre chapin dreds face


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

owned in youre face sam


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

keep dreamin buddy ill woop you worse than the last time we played


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

omg flame wars


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

itll take a bi tonger to get pics


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

im sorry what was that all about cheef3?


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

k hurry up


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

how do you upload a picture


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ive got no idea cheef3 aparantly knows how


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

you just got luckey that time


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

what does that meen?


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

apperently i dont cause i cant for some reason


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

but if u go to the site they look kool


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

yep that seems about right all atempts end in failer to post picks


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

i know forgeworld


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

do you want a basilisk that one kid chris from gw is selling it for 17 dollors


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no one cares


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

i know you posted that on a post congratulating dethclocks promothion not the band cheef3


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

[lies you butt monkie


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

do u folks like koffe :grin:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

aaron shut up


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

u 2 cheef 3


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

its gunna look and perform like crazy in a good way.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

um k that sounds good


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for the rep but what was it for? i didnt do anything super on this post


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

it will b bs5 ws4 s5 t5 w4 i3 ld10 sv2+/4+


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

where did every one go


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

cuz u my fwiend


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

yay i like being your friend those stats sound prety good whats a normal sh'sos invol?


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

lollollollol


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

no t5 for sure and no photon launcher and no double twinlinked plus wargear


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

sounds like you realy like that posision


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

lololololololololol that is funniest thing evar


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

why no toughness 5 i would need 5's to wound u


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Uhm ok, from what I can gather this topic is brainstorming on making a Shas'O from an XV9 (and an interesting read at that, lol)

Anyway, there is a chat here on Heresy where you can prolly do all the brainstorming bits, and then post a referendum here or something? Because I don't know how the mods feel about this k:

My 2 cents:



cheef3 said:


> it will b bs5 ws4 s5 t5 w4 i3 ld10 sv2+/4+


2+ save is probably over the top, considering the XV9 is a sleeker and less bulky armor, if it is a 2+ you make it in the end, I strongly feel that should incur a penalty like adamantium armor does in the codex (limits your jet pack assault move to D6" instead of 6")

Aaaaand, I don't think you'll find any opponents to accept you're using a T5 Shas'O. IMO, that has to be T4, that maybe counts as 5 for the purpouse of instant death. (So it still is a T4 when rolling to wound, but it takes a Demolisher or Railgun to kill it outright and not a missile or las cannon.)

And the 4+ invulnerable save is an option in the codex, (wargear) why would you put it in the profile? That's more of a chaos/ SM way to do things than Tau. Keep your options open :so_happy:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

of course dats funny it came from me!!!


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hey sorry about the randomness of the thread but ya thats basicly what it is


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for input but a sm captain can have artificer and jump pack. but im ok with d6 but i like the stats so far and a points adjustment might be in order


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

ive gotta go i will post later


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

bye guys !


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

cheef3 said:


> thanks for input but a sm captain can have artificer and jump pack. but im ok with d6 but i like the stats so far and a points adjustment might be in order


Just remember a space marine captain isn't in a suit that weighs as much as a Ford, and he isn't using a Tau Jet Pack either. Tau Jetpacks are made for shorter bursts of flight than a SM Jump pack, but has quicker response and allows for more agility, that's why they have the 6" move in the assault phase in the first place. It's just sound from a technical/ physics standpoint to at least limit the assault phase move to D6" since he's basically a car with extra armor plates on it jumping around.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Guys as MH has said chat is what this brainstorming every minute or less is great for and it's a simple clck in the top bar to get to it, also if you need to say multiple things before someone lese does edit your post instead of having 5 seperate ones in a row with the edit button that you have found and obvioulsy used. 

Other than that on topic I've had the same idea, though I'm just using the XV9 as a standard tau HQ in codex and converting him I just like the idea of having a taller standing Tau model for the HQ and not making up more rules for it, though if I did I would combine the 2 stat lines as in use the commander BS and WS but use the XV9's S and T which is similar but obviously the extra 1 T is better and do this so you combine the best stat line of both, I would keep a 3+ save as it's standard and a good save anyway plus with tau wargear can be upgraded, I would also keep the weapon system setup of the XV9 with allowing the commander to maybe say carry 2 twin linked weapon systems of it's choosing (meaning it cold have 2 twinlinked misslepods or plasma guns or say a twin linked plasma gun and twin linked burst cannon or cyclic ion blaster) with a multitracker and taregt lock hardwire systems etc...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Jesus christ you three SHUT UP!
You're bickering over the internet, on a public forum.
It's your thread yes, BUT FUCK.


Anyway, on topic.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Just remember a space marine captain isn't in a suit that weighs as much as a Ford, and he isn't using a Tau Jet Pack either. Tau Jetpacks are made for shorter bursts of flight than a SM Jump pack, but has quicker response and allows for more agility, that's why they have the 6" move in the assault phase in the first place. It's just sound from a technical/ physics standpoint to at least limit the assault phase move to D6" since he's basically a car with extra armor plates on it jumping around.


Actually, the Tau Jetpacks are designed for sustained and steady flight, whereas Jump packs are designed to jump... Surprisingly.
A Jump Pack is not a flying device, it gives a powerful boost for a short while, so you leap over things, much like in DOW2.


As for the actual model.
Just use normal rules man, I really don't see why not.
Give him a single TL gun, and a single gun, some hard-wired gear, done.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

What Winterous said!

If you're going to chat like you're in a chat room please.... use the chat room.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

sorry jez i know aaron and though i was trying to have a good thread he recently made an acount and is new to the online forum comunnity thing so it turned into a long and stupid discussion. ill try to keep it a decent thread. also i like blueligers idea and think i may stik with most of it, unfortunately though my order is going to take longer than i expected to come so dont expect pics any time soon. 

i want more of the community to voice their opinions on this instead of skipping due to random crap please keep this thread clear of BS posts like the ones before these and i would like some more ideas plzzzzz


----------

